# How realistic is it... ?



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

How realistic is it to keep in touch with all your puppy buyers?

At least from one breeding?

The thought came to me through the other threads on littermates. 

Say if you breed your foundation female, you obviously want to see what she produces right? The pairing together produces?

So, you keep one or two pups back, put one or two on contracts and then sell the rest to sport/active homes. How realistic is it to keep tabs on those pups

Do you feel you need to keep tabs on all of the pups from that litter or just a few to get a feel for the litter and what they become? What about keeping tabs on if you sell a pup to another breeding home? How realistic is it to keep tabs on that breeding female and what SHE produces?

Just curious how others who are IN this situation feel/think about it?


----------



## iloveshepherds (Jul 10, 2012)

Im not a breeder...but I always wanted to send photos of my pup growing up to his breeders....and let them know of his achievements...but they never asked. So I dont want to bother them.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

My breeder is in contact with almost every single one of her puppy buyers and "babysits" most of them on a regular basis when families go on vacation. We also train with a few.

I like it and I know she enjoys it as well.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I am not a breeder but I think when you are buying a puppy from a reputable breeder it should be expected or required. How else would the breeder know what health issues may arise from that litter.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I keep in touch with Delgado's breeder and she was talking about setting up a Facebook group or a section in their website for the people that bought their dogs to keep in touch with them and each other. I told her I liked both ideas

They encourage people to come back and visit and do boarding as well. She also mentioned maybe doing a yearly BBQ which I think is a great idea


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I guess a better question would be; how/can you enforce that?

We all know that contracts are only as good as the two parties signing them.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I guess a better question would be; how/can you enforce that?
> 
> *We all know that contracts are only as good as the two parties signing them*.


I'm kind of silly about stuff like that, if it is something I agreed to do I do it. I guess we'd all be better off if we did what we agree to do.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> How realistic is it to keep in touch with all your puppy buyers?
> 
> At least from one breeding?
> 
> ...


That is the positive about having a uniformed system like the SV has. It's easy to keep up with the dogs that way. However, if you do something that doesn't go into the papers or the system, keep up with the breeder. 

I just sent Indra's breeder an email that she passed her first test. He was really happy to hear that and told me in return that they went to the LGA and got out as the best fourth Shepherd in the trial. 

I also have him on facebook.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I like keeping up with mine as well as the littermates and half-siblings, but again, I think I am more invested in my dogs than some (most here are as well I would think).

I usually do things WITH my breeder and her dogs but if I don't, I always mention what we have planned and how they do. I have her on facebook and we visit all the time.. lol. Poor lady is probably sick of me!  Actually we have become friends and I really enjoy our friendship.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

You can't really "enforce" it, but with Facebook and other social media, it has become much easier to keep in touch with people. I guess if you want to make sure you can keep tabs on your pups, as a breeder, you screen your buyers carefully or sell to people you already know.

I always keep in touch with the breeders I get my pets from. Back in the pre-internet days, I used to do it with phone calls or good old pen and paper, and I would mail photos. The breeders always appreciated it.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm 6 hours away from my breeder so I don't do anything with them. I do keep in touch all the time because they are super supportive of me, even though I do AKC stuff and not just SchH.They also have a progeny page on their website with all their pups and their titles or whether they are working police dogs or other working service. Many of their puppy buyers are on facebook and she tells us to friend the new people. I'm in contact with quite a few of my dog's littermates and the other puppy buyers.

My little guy's breeder is here in town and I train with him as do many of his puppy buyers.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I think it is up to the person who bought the pup to keep in touch with the breeder. I send pictures and updates to the breeder. She's always ecstatic about it!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I occasionally share on Nikon's breeder's blog and I tag Pan's breeder on Facebook (when he does something important, b/c let's face it 99% of my FB is about dogs!). I don't need or expect the breeders to reach out to me.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

I like keeping my dogs' breeders informed on what is going on with them. It makes them proud when I tell them of a new title or conformation CH. One breeder puts the information on her website. But you really can't force somebody do keep in touch.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Liesje said:


> I occasionally share on Nikon's breeder's blog and I tag Pan's breeder on Facebook (when he does something important, b/c let's face it 99% of my FB is about dogs!). I don't need or expect the breeders to reach out to me.


I guess this isn't so much about the buyers as it is the breeders... 

What I mean is, how do BREEDERS keep track of their progeny and what their dogs are producing? 

It's imperative that breeders know what is being produced, especially with a new bitch or pairing right? So, how do you do this if you are 1.) unable to keep pups back for yourself (or only 1) or 2.) don't have homes for the pups willing to allow you to asses your dogs in say sporting/working environments? or 3.) not willing to share with you honestly about your dogs?


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I always stay in touch with my breeder.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I guess this isn't so much about the buyers as it is the breeders...
> 
> What I mean is, how do BREEDERS keep track of their progeny and what their dogs are producing?
> 
> It's imperative that breeders know what is being produced, especially with a new bitch or pairing right? So, how do you do this if you are 1.) unable to keep pups back for yourself (or only 1) or 2.) don't have homes for the pups willing to allow you to asses your dogs in say sporting/working environments? or 3.) not willing to share with you honestly about your dogs?


Word to mouth, they get the video material from trials, summaries, calls. 

If one dog is a bit shy or doesn't have it, that travels so fast around the Clubs it's not even funny. So does success. If the pups got into working sport hands, they know whats going on even without staying in contact. Word always travels back to the breeder and with the internet it's even easier.


----------

